# arm muscles



## Jane Smart (7 Jul 2009)

Hi

another of my silly questions, but I have cycled 130 miles in 9 days and I am new to cycling. Not been on a bike for 34 years.

anyway, I am sure I notice my arms toning up? Is that possible?

I hang onto the handle bars for grim death though, but what is the opinion? Do arms get a work out too?



Would love to know if anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2009)

yes, all over and as you lose fat the regular muscles that were there all long show through

no reason to be hanging on to the bars like that though, ponder your sadlle height and position


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2009)

My right arm muscles have got a lot stronger from carting my trike around, lifting it on and off trains, dragging it behind me when I have to walk, etc. Not sure if you do any lifting/carrying of your bike but that might account for a little muscle development.


----------



## Joe24 (7 Jul 2009)

I found my arm mucles werent so good when i was riding geared, but built up abit after riding fixed for a while.
They did build up more when i was in the gym though, but sadly my free gym membership went out so now thats it, they are going smaller again, but not much smaller!
My forearms are still pretty good though from braking, and my shoulders are decent aswell. My arms are pretty weedy though compared to some other peoples arms.
I look well weird in the shadow, big legs and skinny arms


----------



## andygates (7 Jul 2009)

Me, I'm built like a T-rex: big legs, feeble arms. Sigh.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2009)

Look at the pro-riders, all's good except their arms which are generally scrawney looking.
Cycling does excercise the arms, but not hugely, in fact in general everyday riding there should not be that much work for the arms to do unless your not in the best position on the bike. Bars do not need holding onto for grim death... more a place to rest ones mitts. There are exceptions, climbing hills especially standing will work the arms as will a lot of descending or stop-stary traffic cycling where a lot of hauling on the brakes is required. But mostly I suspect what you are witnessing is an improvement in overall body tone and possible fat reduction.


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Jul 2009)

Relax.. thats about all I can say about a Grim Death


----------



## Jane Smart (8 Jul 2009)

Hi

thanks for the answers. I have lost weight since I started to cycle, about 10lb I think so that is probably what I am noticing, rather than my arms getting toned up 

I also need to relax on the bike and not have the white knuckles  I will get there though.

Todays exercise is to take one hand off the handle bar, to practice my hand signals. I am pretty crap when it comes to that


----------



## Dan B (8 Jul 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I found my arm mucles werent so good when i was riding geared, but built up abit after riding fixed for a while.


I found something quite similar when I started using much bigger gears on my commuter bike than I was used to. Especially trying to accelerate or pull away from lights in an 80" or so, I can feel it in my arms trying to hold the bike steady while I push the pedals

(This _may_ not be the most efficient way to ride a bike. It's skating cross-training)


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Todays exercise is to take one hand off the handle bar, to practice my hand signals. I am pretty crap when it comes to that



Just keep practising and it soon improves 

However I would like to know some arm strengthening exercises as I don't seem to have lost muscle after I broke my arm (back in Feb) - my sister even commented on it.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jul 2009)

When you have to lift your bike, try to alternate between the right and left index finger.

Unequal biceps and delts is not proper form


----------



## Jane Smart (8 Jul 2009)

Well I just came back from a tough bike ride, for any locals here Inverkeithing to Burntisland ( well tough at my stage just now) and I really felt my arm muscles working, it was very rocky and very hilly in places, so I really did need to hold on tight 

I did 18 miles in total and albeit I did 22 yesterday, todays 18 miler was much tougher! Definately one I will be doing again soon


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Jul 2009)

You dont need arm muscles for hand signals.. just the finger will do for most situations.


----------



## Banjo (8 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi
> 
> another of my silly questions, but I have cycled 130 miles in 9 days and I am new to cycling. Not been on a bike for 34 years.
> 
> ...



I started cycling about 5 months ago after not doing any real exercise for 20 odd years.At first my arms and shoulders were hurting as much as my legs.I have done 50 to 60 miles per week since then and now no aches at all in arms and shoulders and legs are much much stronger.(also lost 2 stone along the way)

So i think that yes cycling does strengthen your arms a bit.

Like you I used to hold the hand grips far too tightly to the point of cutting off the blood supply, you have to make a concious effort to relax ,I have found that concentrating on relaxing my leg muscles helps spinning up hills,how you can relax a muscle thats working hard I dont know but it really seems to work for me.

Good luck


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:
 

> Well I just came back from a tough bike ride, for any locals here Inverkeithing to Burntisland ( well tough at my stage just now) and I really felt my arm muscles working, it was very rocky and very hilly in places, so I really did need to hold on tight B)
> 
> I did 18 miles in total and albeit I did 22 yesterday, todays 18 miler was much tougher! Definately one I will be doing again soon


Sounds like you're ready for the next CC Scotland Forum ride (you know where the thread is ... )


----------



## Jane Smart (8 Jul 2009)

So do you know the next route then?


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Jul 2009)

ignore that scoosh I just found the thread lol

;-)


----------



## photography27 (17 Oct 2009)

just tensing the arms gives the muscles a work out


----------



## cyberknight (17 Oct 2009)

OK .... i am a heretic

For arms i tend to use a set of dumbells for lateral shoulder raises and a back work out.
I have a total gym for doing pull ups and chest presses and stick in press ups with feet on a bench.

Also do "core " work out hitting the various abdominal muscles.

I Do not do much leg work although i do a light set on the major muscles.

I did used to use it a lot more in conjunction with running before i rediscovered cycling .

But then i am mad or so the voices tell me


----------

